# Right of first refusal [Hyatt]



## mwe333 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

Our timeshare is with Hyatt. When you want to sell your Hyatt timeshare, 

Hyatt has the right of first refusal. I believe other brands have the same resale rules.

 My question is, is this right exercised very often? If I want to purchase or bid

on another Hyatt timeshare, is it going to be snapped up by the company. Or 

if I want to sell mine, is it going to be bought by the company. If it happens 

a lot, how do I play this?

Thanks for your input.

Mwe333


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 2, 2015)

Starwood (SVO) also has some resorts with ROFR, and sometimes it gets exercised.
When selling - be realistic about the FMV of the TS you are selling - so if Developer picks it up - you will be okay.  Try and be aware what the ROFR may be (often hard to know).

In buying - same deal as above, but less risk than a seller since no forced sale in this instance.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 2, 2015)

I haven't heard a provable instance of Hyatt taking a sale in a long, long, time.

A major Ebay seller tried recently to convince me that Hyatt was exercising first right on some of their sales.  But they also told me Hyatt was doing some other things which I knew for a fact was not true.

I purchased a week which I see selling for 9K plus (not just asking price but selling) and I paid 1.5K.  Hyatt passed on it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have passed ROFR twice in the last  year and the prices were low.

One of my realtors said that she doesn't recall them exercising it in a long, long time

Do a search here on TUG and you'll see threads that discuss this


-


----------

